# Dress shirt with buttons that keep coming undone



## montobon (Sep 23, 2014)

I bought an Isaia Napoli plaid dress shirt off ebay mostly because I read that they were a high end shirt and wanted to see what it felt like / looked like to learn more. I like the look and feel of the shirt. However, it has a strange problem where the third button down from the neck comes unbuttoned when I make any movement that stretches or pulls at the button. While it does make me feel like the Hulk when I flex my chest and gives me a momentary ego boost that "I still got it", it makes the shirt annoying the wear. 

I wasn't sure if I bought a knock off as the shirt seems in good shape otherwise. The buttons are each labeled with "Isaia" so I don't think it is a case of replacement buttons that aren't the right fit but they do seem rather thin. I was wondering if the button holes needed maintenance to bring some tension back into the opening. 

Just curious if anyone had something similar and what to make of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

It sounds like the shirt is too tight. The buttonhole may be been torn open a little, but that can easily be fixed.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.
Matt S gas hit the nail on the head as to the most probable reason...you shirt is to small and the button just pulls open, with any additional added stress input through your body movements. Get a larger sized shirt!


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I have have similar problems. Even if the shirt is the right fit, it seems like the buttonhole is just too large for the button. Isaia shirts have handmade buttonholes so they will not all be completely uniform. My advice would be to take the shirt to a tailor to sew the ends of the buttonhole so the buttonhole becomes smaller. This is something you can do yourself if you're competent with a needle and thread.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thick, oversized buttons too can sometimes overload the button hole.


----------

